# New to the Game



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm hoping for a little electronic's pointers here but first wanted to give you a quick background. I grew up in Massillon and from 5 yrs old until high school my dad and I fished what seemed like every Saturday and Sunday, weather permitting. We primarily hit Peidmont, Clendening, and Tappen back in those days with the occasional trip up to St. Claire. So, I've been out of the game for close to 20 years and alot has changed. I dropped a few grand on a 16 foot Tracker a month or so ago and have spent a lot of time 'making it my own.' My next step is some new electronics. I don't want to drop more than $600-$700 and don't think the side imagining is for me just yet. From what I've seen and read I'd like to pick up something with sonar and down imaging. Sound like a good idea? The Lowrance Elite 7 or 5 hdi seems like something I should invest in but again this is all new to me. Any advice would be great! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have the Lowrance Hook 7 and love it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Humminbird helix 7 di. Bought myself one this spring and love it. 4 bills and it does everything it should. Wish i woulda spent the extra 200 and got the si di gps though


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks guys! I'll seriously consider both. I love these forums by the way. Instead of checking espn first thing in the morning I find myself checking out various posts instead!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Garmin down vu is amazing.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The Lowrance Elite HDI is what's on my boat and I really like it. They are great units for the money IMO.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

garmin ... love mine


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Raymarine dragonfly 7 with GPS down vision and sonar....however, for searching for brush piles, I think side imaging has tremendous capabilities....heard great things bout hummingbirds also...take your pick...


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

Wow, I've got some homework to do. Thanks for all the tips!


----------



## bswiger (Sep 21, 2014)

Check the internet, Hodges marine, Humminbird 859hd di combo KVD addition, 7" screen, switch fire sonar, down imaging and GPS. Awesome unit for the money, $475 with shipping, it also comes with a lakemaster map chip!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Whatever you do, always remember... a bigger screen is always better. I've got the helix 5 si and if I could do it over I would go with a unit with less bells and whistles and a bigger display.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

DHower08 said:


> Humminbird helix 7 di. Bought myself one this spring and love it. 4 bills and it does everything it should. Wish i woulda spent the extra 200 and got the si di gps though


I agree, I went with the Helix 9 di/gps this year upgrading from 2 lowrance units. I use a ram mount on it so I can swivel it and use one unit from the bow or steering console. I absolutely love the unit. As a rule of thumb get the biggest screen you can afford you'll never wish it was smaller. The Autochart live feature is awesome...


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

i have a color garmin down vue that im selling its like new i used it 3 times was $279 new make me a reasonable offer .


----------



## wink8328 (Jul 8, 2016)

steelhead steve said:


> i have a color garmin down vue that im selling its like new i used it 3 times was $279 new make





steelhead steve said:


> i have a color garmin down vue that im selling its like new i used it 3 times was $279 new make me a reasonable offer .


Thanks Steve but I just picked up a Helix 7si/gps. I've got an old friend who is looking. I'll make sure he's aware of your offer.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

thanks wink


----------

